# Restored Safticycle



## Connor (Dec 24, 2016)

Not mine. I haven't seen one of these for sale for a while. Really Cool!
-Connor
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=272493785377


----------

